# A 20G Planted Tank's life



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey everyone! I thought I'd throw together a log of my Tank's life so far, it includes pictures!

My 20 G Tank Adventure!

Tank specs:
20 Gallon Tall tank - 24 x 12 x 16 inches
Marineland Pinguin 150 Filter - Added Filter media from my already established tank, to help it cycle faster
100W heater
LED lights build into tank hood, includes blue LED's

Decorations:
Anubias sp.
Java Fern
Rosanervig sp.
Hygrophila sp.
Moss Ball - seeded from established tank
Blue plastic plant of doom
Skull Rock
Floating plant hide
Driftwood
Tall plastic plant things (hopefully to be eventually replaced by real plants?)

So it's day 18 of the tank's life so far, everything is humming along swimmingly (see what I did there...)

Currently stocked:
1 Powder blue dwarf Gourami - nicknamed Blue
2 Honey Gourami - nicknamed Mulder & Scully
1 Flower Shrimp - Ebi (also a ninja)
2 Albino Cory Cats
2 Peppered Cory Cats 
2 Kribs - aka Mr. & Mrs. Kribs

Originally we had planned for a type of German Ram to be in the tank, but the Hubby fell for the Kribs since they were way more active in the tank at the LFS.
Well that put my stocking plan on AqAdvisor into a tizzy, suddenly we were overstocked! GAH! We also plan on adding Amano Shrimp into the mix to help with clean up crew...

Then a lightbulb light up in my mind, years back when I rescued a rat (I named her Splinter and she was fantastic) I quickly ran out to my local Wallmart and snagged anything that would hold her, it happened to be a 10G fishtank kit. Somewhere in the depths of Tartarus (aka my parent's basement) there was a brand new, unused filter.

One mini adventure later, the tank now has an Aqua Tech 5-15 running in parallel to my Penguin 150. Woohoo Over filtration! There ain't filtration like over filtration!

So for now, We wait letting the tank age a bit more before adding Shrimpy friends to help clean things up.

Thank you for listening! 
We'll be back again, same bat time, same bat channel.


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Chemistry Results:

Jan 28th - Ammonia <0.25ppm, Nitrite <0.25ppm, Nitrate 5-10 ppm (pre partial water change)

January 29th results: pH 7.6, Ammonia 0.25ppm, Nitrite <0.25ppm, Nitrate 5ppm


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Over the last few days my Sweetie and I have noticed that our Kribs are becoming more agitated and aggressive towards our other tank mates (Not Ebi, i guess they see him as a decoration, lol)
We're expecting to see Fry in a week so so with how the two have been flirting.
To curb their grumpy behaviors towards our other fish; one of my Honeys is missing part of their dangly feeler thing, and another has a tail nip. We've rearranged the tank a bit and added another 'cave' (aka the flying dutchman). They seem quite happy with the new addition.

On another note, not sure if it's related or not, but one of the Albino Cory Cats has decided to pull a nemo and dares to touch the water surface, it meanders up within a minute, touches the water edge with its fins and then meanders back down again... We regularly find it chilling mid level on some of the plants. 

If anyone knows a reason why Cory the Explorer is doing this, I'd appreciate it!

Water Chemistry's are doing well, did a partial water change yesterday to level off the Nitrates, and the tank is fed a few times a day with Omega One - micro pellets, every day or so i throw in a few of Nutrafrin Max sinking pellets, the Cory's don't seem too interested in them.


----------

